# What is THE most active/entertaining lizard in captivity?



## giggle (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi guys!

I am planning my future collection... as you can imagine ^_^ reptiles are awesome.

I would love to get something that is active and entertaining/funny to watch. Would love to know everyones opinions  

Currently have big old fatty beardies who don't get up to too much lol and boyds will be next... but would love something even if its small and commonly overlooked 

Ari


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 16, 2010)

If you're after active enclosures and entertaining captives then small skinks are the way to go


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ackies or levis levis


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2010)

Absolutely has to be Ackies!


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 16, 2010)

ackies are entertaining


----------



## giggle (Oct 16, 2010)

geebus thats three votes for ackies already xD


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 16, 2010)

hahah if you are really in for some "entertainment" get a few perenties


----------



## zan777 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was gonna go for a small monitor species, something like ackies or gillens


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

go for a monitor i think a short tail pygmy monitor should do the trick


----------



## monitordude (Oct 17, 2010)

ackies


----------



## krefft (Oct 17, 2010)

Central Netted Dragons 1st.
Daylight 2nd
Any gecko gets equal last place I'm afraid.


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Sorry I'm new to the monitor world. I just googled Ackies, they look beautiful, but can I ask why is everyone voting for them? Do they have big personalities?


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah they do mate,i don't own one but they seem to have huge personalities

1st Ackie
2ndNetted
3rd Any type of skink


----------



## jbowers (Oct 17, 2010)

They are funny little creatures. Mine seems to be a bit shyer than everyone elses, but is still massively entertaining compared to nearly every other lizard I've seen.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 17, 2010)

Believe it or not, our sleepy's active as all hell. We've got a Bluetongue who sleeps all the time and does nothing, and a sleepy who runs around the tank, dances at the glass and eats anything that looks like food. Anyone got any ackie pics or stories? They sound neat!


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 17, 2010)

The main reason ackies get so many votes is that they have all of the personality of a large monitor but in a smaller, more practical package. They're readily available and reasonably easy to keep (compared to the large monitors, anyway). IMO nothing beats monitors for activity levels and personality, but I'm biased.


----------



## krusty (Oct 17, 2010)

sandy's are great to keep.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Omg I jusT looked at ackies requirements. I don't think you should get them. They have loads requirements.


----------



## jbowers (Oct 17, 2010)

Seriously? What requirements are putting you off? They are literally no harder to keep than a bearded dragon. I'm finding it easier, actually.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Seriously? What requirements are putting you off? They are literally no harder to keep than a bearded dragon. I'm finding it easier, actually.


 Well apparently they need at least 3 temperature areas, you must soak them once a week, they need presice lighting!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like Bobtails, their surprisingly funny when there active and very responsive to human contact, especially if foods involved.
87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Are ackies a good first lizard????


----------



## giggle (Oct 17, 2010)

ackies arent as hard to keep as you think snakeluvver... you may have come across overseas (US or UK) caresheets? In which case a lot of their climates are completely different to aussie climates therefore their care gets a little harder... having strict enclosure requirements and heating and lighting. Where I am, humidity during summer wont be an issue ^_^ Though tbh things like humidity and extra heating and basking precision just means more devices which tbh arent that expensive. If you are spending hundreds on your pet its no problem spending another hundred on thermostats, thermometers or hygrometers  Plus an ackie cage is easy to build ^_^ 

I think I might get myself a pair of ackies ^_^ I need the entertainment while I work lol


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Oct 17, 2010)

what kind of license do you need for ackies/minators ect do you need a c2 or just a normal license as my misus really wants a pair next yr when we get a new place if the yard is big enough to build a enclosure/cage and are the care sheets for keeping them outside in n/e qld easy to find??


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

giggle said:


> ackies arent as hard to keep as you think snakeluvver... you may have come across overseas (US or UK) caresheets? In which case a lot of their climates are completely different to aussie climates therefore their care gets a little harder... having strict enclosure requirements and heating and lighting. Where I am, humidity during summer wont be an issue ^_^ Though tbh things like humidity and extra heating and basking precision just means more devices which tbh arent that expensive. If you are spending hundreds on your pet its no problem spending another hundred on thermostats, thermometers or hygrometers  Plus an ackie cage is easy to build ^_^
> 
> I think I might get myself a pair of ackies ^_^ I need the entertainment while I work lol


 Yes youre right  i was on a uk site.


----------



## jbowers (Oct 17, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> what kind of license do you need for ackies/minators ect


 
I don't think we are allowed to keep minotaurs here....


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 17, 2010)

jbowers said:


> I don't think we are allowed to keep minotaurs here....


hahahahah


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahahahaha,a minotaur is a phantsy creature!!!!


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics of their Ackies? Would love to see some!


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 17, 2010)

For active and entertaining, you can't beat monitors IMO, probably goes hand in claw with intelligence! 

Let me relate a quick story, if I may. Every morning, on sunny days, I move my male lacy outside for a change of scenery and some UV. This involves allowing to climb on my arm (sometimes head) where he sits calmly while I carry him through the house, into the garden and into his outside avery, where he climbs off onto his favourite basking spot. As temps
cool in the evening, he usually waits for me, even though he has plenty of hollow logs to hide in. He then climbs aboard and sits patiently until I get to his indoor enclosure again. Sometimes, if he feels its still warm enough for him outside, and I offer him a ride to early, he declines, because I reckon he knows I will be back later anyway. Also, he may get into a log if I'm running a bit late, but will leave the security of his chosen hollow when he hears me approach to catch a ride back inside again, even if its cold/already dark outside. He definitely knows that if he waits for me, I'll bring him into the warmth again. He's smarter than my dog!!


----------



## giggle (Oct 17, 2010)

imported... thats such a cute story 

My gosh what is life with a lacey like!?! lol I dont have room here he would take up half my office  They are always the first to learn picnic spots = free meal


----------



## book (Oct 17, 2010)

Love my Ackies. Very active and good to handled. 
I am also very fond of my Water Skinks which are also entertaining to watch. Photos of both are in my profile.

Most of my Blue Tongues typically just lay around but I have one that walks up the glass doors of his enclosure when he sees me and climbs out on my arm when I open it so he can go out in his sunning cage or walk on the grass.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Oct 17, 2010)

oops typo atlest ya got a giggle outta it  none the less noone answered the question is a normal license all that is needed or would i need to get a c2 for us to keep a pair?


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I've posted these before but I truly am a proud father


----------



## giggle (Oct 17, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> I think I've posted these before but I truly am a proud father



so beautiful  <3


----------



## book (Oct 18, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> oops typo atlest ya got a giggle outta it  none the less noone answered the question is a normal license all that is needed or would i need to get a c2 for us to keep a pair?


Your basic QLD Recreational Licence shows you can keep unlimited animals from the Schedule list (any of the lizards previously mentioned are part of this) and you are only limited by A1G1: keep a maximum of 2 restricted reptiles (QLD listed rare animals) and no elapids etc.


----------



## Tegstep (Oct 18, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> I think I've posted these before but I truly am a proud father


 
Too cute!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks book been awhie since i looked at that  will have to have a look through it all again and see what other goodies we an keep


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 19, 2010)

I know it's looking like ackie but... shingleback! Beautiful little things, my girl always wants to come out and is surprisingly active! Glad to see others agree!


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 19, 2010)

jbowers said:


> I don't think we are allowed to keep minotaurs here....


 SO annoyed I'm going to have to get rid of my minotaur, now. I don't care what they say, the cyclops is staying.


----------

